# Milbradt Reel Mower



## Mildred (Oct 17, 2014)

It's not exactly a tractor but it's a favorite piece of equipment of mine. I own two of these mowers; a 9 hp. (pictured) and a 14 hp. They're crank start and pretty much like trying to steer a Behemoth when cutting grass around corners. They were designed for large estates and were good mowers for going in straight lines and making smooth angled turns. They've got two very heavy steel rollers, which are the drive wheels that roll the lawn while the grass is being cut. Lawn rolling is a disputed technique, which I gather is not a particular popular practice anymore but once was widely practiced. When a child I spent hundreds of hrs. on a 14 hp. model cutting three acres and it was a real wild ride. So, for what it's worth, that's the picture.


----------

